

How to Study for a Career in Nanotechnology - mhb
http://metamodern.com/2010/02/24/how-to-study-for-a-career-in-nanotechnology/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Metamodern+%28Metamodern%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
mvandemar
I dunno... I get this feeling the field is kinda small. Don't you?

~~~
atulveer
Small? I think you mean to say this field is about study of matter at smaller
scale? nanotechnology is not small field in fact, its exact opposite; its an
interdisciplinary science which involves maths,physics,chemistry and biology.
Check out this map of science <http://seadragon.com/view/4rn> and you will
know how big nanotechnology is :)

